# The normal Gold plating over the ring



## MartinMartinez (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello

One friend offer me one ring,he tell me that it has 10 microns of gold plating over it.

Sincerely its first time listen than one ring has 10 microns of plating.

I usual buy Plating ring no more that 3-4 microns,but 10 its sounds excessive.

The normal plating in jewerly is 3-4 microns of thickness right? In this case over the ring.

And i'm interested in engrave some letters on it, but if i do it over this gold plating(10 microns) ring, it will run the gold of the surface right?

Sorry, i dont really know how thick 10 microns gold plating,but its strange because i always saw no more than 4 microns.

Thanks.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 18, 2013)

Martin I'd hesitate to claim any depth of plating for jewellery as I'm sure it's done based on the manufacturers needs, very thin if it's for price heavier if it's for quality, it's also commonly electro plated with plastic over the gold to protect the thin gold plate. Another variable to add to the list is that gold is also used with karat make up 9 - 14 - 18 and as fine so it's hard to give an answer as to what exactly anyone's looking at without assays.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 28, 2013)

Normal gold plating on inexpensive costume jewelry runs about 0.1 - 0.2 microns (4 to 8 microinches). Occasionally, it might be as high as .5 microns. High quality plated jewelry runs 2.5 microns minimum. The plating on Vermiel (gold plated sterling) must be at least 2.5 microns thick.

1 micron = 40 microinches

Many people mistakenly use the term "microns" when they should use "microinches". You commonly see this done on eBay.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

What is the plating on scrap fingers so I can get an idea?

Jack


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 28, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the plating on scrap fingers so I can get an idea?
> 
> Jack



About 0.75 microns = 30 microinches


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 28, 2013)

So computer scrap is a lot better then inexpensive costume jewelry. That nice to know.

Jack


----------

